# What would you think? Question: possible pregnant goat



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

The Facts:
The goat is a 6 year old Nigerian, and on day 144. I don't know her kidding history. Bought her as bred. She doesn't look very wide, nor does her belly dip down low like I've seen other does do (admittedly, when I say other does, I mean pictures I've seen on the net).

Her udder isn't filled out at all- it's basically flat on her with the two teats poking out. I've not seen any signs of her having aborted, and I haven't noticed her going in to heat- but she's pretty wild so I might have missed something?

I've tried to feel for kids and haven't felt anything (but I've never tried on anyone else so I don't know if it's just me not being very good at it). Today, she made some soft mumbly noises that I haven't heard her make before, and I tried feeling her ligaments, and it felt like there were depressions there, about half an inch wide and deep. 

I'd post a pic of her behind but the camera is on the fritz. 

So, what do you guys think? Do older does wait longer before they start filling up their udders? Could she be having a singleton, and thus not be very big? Could it be a false pregnancy? Could she have aborted/reabsorbed the fetus? Could I be a worrywart? Before today(before feeling the ligaments and hearing her mumbling), I was worried that she might not be bred after all, but now I'm a little hopeful. Any insight or advice?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

If she has no udder on day 144, its highly unlikely she is bred for that due date, or bred at all.

:shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah most likely not pregnant.  sorry! 

by day 144 she would have at least a small udder, if you bought her bred you'l probably get another breeding for her since she isnt pregnant the first time :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I say she isnt bred

the chances of her being in heat thought are high since she was making the blubbering noises. 

Sorry about that


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

That's what I was afraid of.  And I was so looking forward to new year's babies, too! Aw well, this way when I rebreed her I'll have spring/summer time kids instead winter.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

They say you can't always tell just by looks if the doe is pregnant or not. They also say every doe produces an udder at a different time..some not until they've had the kid. My does have all had udders within the month before kidding though. I know your disappointment though. I even had a few ultrasounds done this past summer by an experienced vet. Normally I don't do ultrasounds but while I was on vacation in Florida this past May, my father-in-law who was watching the goats decided that the girls couldn't get pregnant since they were nursing--needless to say I was quite upset that he set my breeding program off balance & could stress the girls if they got pregnant so fast! So I got the ultrasounds done when the 4 girls would have been 2.75 mths along & the vet said there was 90+% chance that Sanibel was pregnant again. So the time came when she would be due & I had everything ready. Needless to say, I did many late night checks & spent most of my days in the barn and she never had anything. I am actually happy it turned out that way though, she is currently about 2.5 mths pregnant & already looking pretty big. 
Anyhow, best of luck with your future breedings!!


----------

